# He's really makin me mad



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Sheriff is an 8 yr old Anatolian. He does a fine job but his habit of pooping in the goat's lounging area is really frusterating.
His buddy Dep was taught from day 1 not to so he jumps fence & goes in a different area.
Not Sheriff. No matter how much I yell NO POOP & chase him with a shovel full he just ignores the command.
If I get out early enough & feed them before finishing other chores he will go where he's suppose to. Telling him what a good poop good dog is pathetic. Maybe he doesn't want/need praise.
Anyway tonight I was throwing straw around & he had this funny look on his face so I told him NO POOP, put the pitchfork & shovel away then I notice a fresh pile.:grumble: He always does his biz in the mornings so this really hacked me off big time. He IS very stubborn & independent.
Suggestions please. Is there something I fail to recognize?


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

He is a dog! Dogs get used to pooping in the same place, there really isn't any more to it than that.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

right, I know its annoying but.... when ya gotta go, ya gotta go.... maybe he waits til last minute and then just goes?
And yes dogs respond well to that cutesy silly praise stuff.... they are Dawgs..... silly things....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Since you know what time he normally goes, make sure he is in the right place. Put him in the proper place by using a tie out if necessary. Even better, stay with him until he does his business, give him a treat _the second _he is finished and praise. 

If your dog understood what you wanted, he'd be doing it. He hasn't got a clue. You need to habituate him to pooping elsewhere and it will take time. Keep him out of the goat pen during his potty time.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I can only tell you what I did; and it has worked!

My little Karakachan thought she could poop in the barn. The times I actually caught her pooping were, of course, the best times for training. All I need do at those times were to "grrrrr" at her, pick her up and take her to where she is suppose to poop or chase her out while growling at her. It was the times I did not catch her in the act that became frustrating.

What I did when I found a poop in the barn was to call Valentina to me...I knew it was hers because Cujo never poops anywhere but in the fields. When Valentina arrived, I took hold of her collar and showed her the poop. I put her little nose in it and growled "noooooo". Then I let go of her color and she stood around watching as though she had no idea what I was talking about and was wondering why she got her nose stuck in the poop. I made big gestures as I picked up the poop, carried it out of the barn and placed it where she was suppose to be pooping. This pup followed and watched the entire event unfold. That occurred several times during the first few months she was on our farm. 

Now, I never see any poop in the barn! Maybe it is simply because I have an extra intelligent dog....ummmm I'm just prejudiced enough to say that is a high probability. However, I think any dog who wants to please its owner and is smart enough to learn when that owner is pleased or annoyed CAN LEARN NOT TO POOP where it isn't suppose to.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for all your suggestions!
Yeah I have the growl down pretty good. It'll be a week or two then he gets lazy or something. Or maybe he's just anal.
This dog will run from me when he knows he screwed up. He doesn't get much attention so Ive been working on happy greetings & a few strokes; we'll see.
It's not an earth shattering problem & no one ever steps in it.


----------



## CenTexJenn (Nov 25, 2013)

> He doesn't get much attention


You've gotten some good advice, I just wanted to add that the part I quoted is also a part of your problem. If he has no real reason to want to please you it makes everything you do with him tougher. You gotta buddy up with him, make him part of your pack and you part of his


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Goat Servant said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions!
> Yeah I have the growl down pretty good. It'll be a week or two then he gets lazy or something. Or maybe he's just anal.
> This dog will run from me when he knows he screwed up.* He doesn't get much attention* so Ive been working on happy greetings & a few strokes; we'll see.
> It's not an earth shattering problem & no one ever steps in it.


I think you answered your own question. If you make a big deal about him pooping out of the area he will probably do better but since you admit he doesn't get much attention what better way to get it than to annoy you with something he knows sets you off? Negative attention is better than none in a dog's opinion


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

*sigh* You are right about the attention part. I am working on that. He is doing better, that is, not every day anymore maybe twice this week has he pooped where it is not acceptable.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I would think it's the same as housebreaking which generally punishment of any kind is not suggested. It just makes the dog poop when you aren't watching instead of teaching them what you want them to do. Then when you do have them where you want them to poop they won't do it because they think they'll get in trouble. The associate the action not the location. Getting him to the right spot and being there to praise him will go a lot farther than chasing him. Moving their poop to the correct spot is also useful for any animal you are trying to train to potty in one spot. From little indoor cage pets with litter pans to cats and litter box to dogs outside. Praise and moving their poop or peed on items to the correct location get you much farther than punishment. Although if you do catch them in the act immediately moving them with no fuss made to the correct spot can help. It's still not suggested to give more than a plain "no" before moving them. It's never really a good idea to chase them with objects or try to punish them long after the action. They'll just learn to avoid you and like I said poop when you aren't looking. They don't understand those type of responses.


----------

